# Pre carb loadi g before running



## AliBal (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi advice please. I run between 5 to 10 in and have varied different foods for carb loads  before exercise including banana, biscuits, while wheat crackers and biscuits. Variable results. Any advice on what's best and recommended please .


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 25, 2021)

I find taking less insulin before exercise works better than extra carbs during exercise


----------



## Inka (Aug 25, 2021)

I find a combination of reduced bolus and extra carbs works best. I also top up with Dextro or Coke during exercise if needed.

It’s a case of experimenting. I have a pump and can set a temp basal rate too.


----------



## helli (Aug 25, 2021)

I aim to maintain my levels by taking on carbs during my run.
Nothing complex. I just add fruit juice or squash to the water in my water bottle.


----------

